# Grizzly T27417 Oscillating Belt/Spindle Sander - Part 1



## smitty22

Thanks for the review, very thorough and might tip the scales to Grizzly for me.


----------



## mat60

Very nice review. Its funny how much that looks like the Ridgid. Hope you enjoy your sander.


----------



## EEngineer

It looks very much like the Ridgid sander but, underneath, it is very, very different. As I said, watch for Part 2 of this review.


----------



## Tennessee

That is a nice looking machine.
I am on my second Rigid, after a successful eleven year run with my first, the motor and spiral drive just wore out. I sold it on CL for a decent amount and bought my second, not realizing that they had cheapened up quite a bit.

I do have the metal wheels on my belt sand unit, but I did have a problem arise when the support wheel that keeps the sander unit aligned and running on that shaft popped out of the pin on the motor shaft. I just put it back in, but lost some of the plastic and I have to keep the locking nut tight.

I don't think this was available when I bought my second Rigid. I think I would have popped for this one, although I have never had any problems with table flatness, or the wheel or belt not being perpendicular to the table.


----------



## BillWhite

I hate to hear that the Ridgid unit has been cheapened. Mine has been a work horse since I bought it years ago.
Bill


----------



## robscastle

I read the review with interest as I have seen these dual role sanders around for some time.

I have a Sheppach Osc spindle sander which has a metal table and rubber sleeves with a compression washer to securely hold the sleeve. 
Its not by any means a dual role as is with the Ridgid, but I have three other opportunities for belt sanding 
A dedicated belt sander, a linisher and a smaller Bosh belt sander.

The Sheppach is very similar to the reviews on utube, an interesting watch and looks exactly like a couple of them, apart from being a different colour and badge name.






As for plastic we had Styer 5.56mm rifles in the Aust ARMY that had plastic hammer and associated parts activating the firing pin worked no worries and was made by Tupperware!

We also have had problems with plastic covered mains power cable made in China missing the polymer an ingredient that plastices the PVC and coincidently is the most expensive component of the production, as a result a recall has been placed on all the cable,...big issues as you can imagine as it was already installed after the problem was discovered!


----------



## pintodeluxe

Finally someone else brought a tilting oscillating belt sander to market. The Ridgid table size is adequate, but I wouldn't want to go any smaller. These are great tools to have in the shop.

Let us know how it holds up. 
Thanks for the review.


----------



## CharlesA

You must have gotten quite the deal if it was way cheaper than the Ridgid. Is's selling for $229 on Grizzly right now.


----------



## EEngineer

CharlesA -

Well, I didn't say *way* cheaper!

Last summer the price was $219. Just before Thanksgiving they reduced the price to $189. On the Friday after Thanksgiving they had a special sale price of $169. That plus $19 shipping cost me $188.

Home Depot was selling the Ridgid sander for $199. No Black Friday deals on it.

I love Black Friday!


----------



## CharlesA

Good deal.


----------



## NormG

Sounds promising


----------



## MrFid

Nice review. I wonder if there's a reverse threaded wingnut you could buy somewhere to avoid having to use a wreech to tighten it down. At least, I think it's reverse threaded if it's like the Ridgid model.


----------



## Nic231

I have bought this sander and the lock for the belt will not stay locked. I have sent it back once. They tightened the bolts which was a fix for a few minutes. My question is for anyone who has this sander. Does the cam stay in contact with the belt tensioner? Mine does not when a belt is on there is about a 1/4 inch gap.


----------



## EEngineer

I wrote this review and have used the unit quite a bit over the last few years. I had to go out to the garage and figure out what you were talking about. It has just never been a problem thru multiple belts and lots of changes between 80 grit and 120 grit belts.

I take it you are talking about this:









When I install a belt:








I see the same 1/4" (or so) gap.

You do have that spring, right? That spring provides pressure against the belt to keep it taut and also applies pressure on the belt lock to keep it latched.

Virtually the only problem I had with this sander is shown with the electrical tape on the idler pulley. It should be crowned and isn't. Two layers of electrical tape in the center gave it enough of a crown to make tracking reliable.


----------

